# Galveston East bay wading???



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will be in Galveston late September for my wifes tourney(Redfish Rodeo). I will be breaking in my new Haynie 21 Cat and taking the husbands of the other girls on the team while the tourney is taking place. We will be leaving from Topwater Grill and I am not familiar with East bay at all. Just want to know some areas close by to run to and get our feet wet. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or info that can be offered. Feel free to PM if you dont want to be open about certain areas.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

a good hook and line map will give you plenty of good options to run to in that area, and if they are wade able and what winds are best to fish them...good luck


----------

